# Tier 2 dependent visa to tier 2 general visa



## gscharon (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have a dependent visa for my wife who has a Tier 2 ICT visa until Nov end(for 1 year from nov 2011).
I recently got a job offer from a UK company.I visited UK for a month during this period.
I learnt that I cannot switch from dependent to Tier 2 general being in UK.
I have to apply for Tier 2 general from my home country.
My question is "Does the cooling off period applies to my issue that is Can I apply for Tier 2 general having a Tier 2 dependent visa"?
Please help me..


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

gscharon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a dependent visa for my wife who has a Tier 2 ICT visa until Nov end(for 1 year from nov 2011).
> I recently got a job offer from a UK company.I visited UK for a month during this period.
> ...


Have you read this page:

UK Border Agency | Tier 2 (General)

You may need to click on every single one of the available links on that page to get an answer for your question.


----------



## msquare (Jan 1, 2013)

*Any update*



gscharon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a dependent visa for my wife who has a Tier 2 ICT visa until Nov end(for 1 year from nov 2011).
> I recently got a job offer from a UK company.I visited UK for a month during this period.
> ...


Hello gscharon,

Were you able to switch to the general visa? Could you please post some information?


----------

